# probate lead times



## robbie00 (23 May 2011)

Hi,

I have all the forms filled in and I am sending them in this week to take out probate on my fathers estate its relatively straightforward as its money in bank accounts minus money owed out. 

Does anyone know how long this process normally takes once the forms are sent into the probate office? Once I get the letters of administration I will be able to then access the money pay and pay off any monies owed and then distribute the rest of the money from the estate.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Padraigb (23 May 2011)

Personal applications take several months. You should receive an acknowledgement of your application fairly promptly, and you will be given an estimate of the waiting time.

It is normal for banks to allow you to make a withdrawal in advance of Grant of Probate or Letters of Administration to pay for funeral expenses. That does not extend to covering the cost of post-funeral meals, even though they are now customary.


----------



## robbie00 (23 May 2011)

Hi Padraig,

Thanks for the response, I have all the details gathered to start the process but I am just not able to get the money until I receive the letters of probate.

Once I have them it should be a very quick process as its not going to take me long to collect money owed to the estate and pay the money due out of the estate. 

I will send off the forms this week and then hopefully get a response with when the expect my forms to be called.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Eithneangela (23 May 2011)

I was executor for my mother's estate (she died in July 2009) and I had probate cleared by October 2009.  Straightforward process once all the relevant documentation is presented.  Usually takes about 3 months for interview with the Probate Office.  On the day of the meeting, I was cleared as far as paperwork was concerned, paid the relevant fee at the Probate Office, headed off to the Revenue offices in O'Connell St. for required stamping of documents, then back to the Probate Office in the Law Courts to hand in everything.  All done in 1 day.  Good luck with your process.


----------



## duffy99 (25 May 2011)

I am thinking of doing this myself and not using a solicitor what are the fees involved the estate is just a propery valued at 160,000.


----------



## mf1 (25 May 2011)

http://www.courts.ie/rules.nsf/0/618ab855ee771b1880256d300056ea51?OpenDocument

mf


----------



## beffers (25 May 2011)

robbie00 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have all the forms filled in and I am sending them in this week to take out probate on my fathers estate its relatively straightforward as its money in bank accounts minus money owed out.
> 
> ...



Regarding accessing the monies in his bank account, you may not have to wait that long, depending on how much money is the bank account(s). When my family were dealing with my mothers estate last year, we had to wait until Probate was granted before the funds in her savings accounts were released to the Executor for distribution to the beneficiaries. The funds were six figures. But she had about 10,000 euros in a current account with one of the major banks. This was released to the Executor of the estate just a couple of weeks after she passed away. 

They said that if the funds are under 20,000 they do not need to wait for Probate to be granted. They will release them straight away to the executor as long as the the executor can produce the will, and verify that he is the executor of it. This meant that the funeral expenses could be paid straight away, and the travel expenses of some of the beneficiaries were paid, without anyone having to rack up huge credit card bills. Anything over the 20,000 threshold will not be released to the executor until the probate process has been completed. I do not know if all banks operate the same policy but it can't hurt to give them a ring and ask. 

As to how long Probate takes, when we sent in our info in June, we were given an appointment in late September. It was a very simple and uncomplicated estate, and everything was done and dusted in just one day.


----------



## robbie00 (17 Jun 2011)

sent in my forms to the probate office told 24-26 week lead time is this the norm? Anyone else get similar lead time?


----------



## TarfHead (17 Jun 2011)

robbie00 said:


> sent in my forms to the probate office told 24-26 week lead time is this the norm? Anyone else get similar lead time?


 
+1

26 weeks also


----------



## robbie00 (18 Jul 2011)

Got my appointment for Mid August so thats around 2 months only I had to wait. from sending in the forms.
Hopefully get it all sorted on the day once all my paperwork is in order. The process of doing it yourself seems to be fairly straightforward.


----------



## robbie00 (24 Aug 2011)

*Probate meeting*

Quick update, I had a meeting with the probate office last week everything went smoothly as I had all the paperwork with me.

Paid the fee for probate in the fur courts then dropped this back to the probate office and letters of administration out in the post this morning 

very impressed with the quick turnaround time in getting my appointment and getting issued with the letter of administration.


----------

